
Scientists reverse ageing in mammals and predict human trials within 10 years - evo_9
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/12/15/scientists-reverse-ageing-mammals-predict-human-trials-within/
======
ClassyJacket
Just my luck that I'd be in the last generation to get old and die.

~~~
cyberneticsclub
"Listen here whippersnappers, back in my day, we were all mortal ... none of
this '245 is the new 20' nonsense."

